# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  ¿Cual será el tope?

## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

En la última actualización la variación es de +4,99% y el total de llenado es del 77.33%. Teniendo en cuenta que falta toda la primavera la cifra que se alcance puede ser la mejor en décadas.

Un saludo

----------


## juanlo

> Hola a todos.
> 
> En la última actualización la variación es de +4,99% y el total de llenado es del 77.33%. Teniendo en cuenta que falta toda la primavera la cifra que se alcance puede ser la mejor en décadas.
> 
> Un saludo


Asi es Sergi, ten en cuenta que por lo menos en la mitad sur este invierno es el más lluvioso en décadas. Veremos a ver como es la primavera.

----------


## sergi1907

Pues por aquí ha llovido bastantes días pero litros no han sido muchos, aunque para mañana dicen que caerá bastante.
Eso sí, cuando comienze el deshielo seguramente aumentarán bastante las reservas.

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos.
> 
> En la última actualización la variación es de +4,99% y el total de llenado es del 77.33%. Teniendo en cuenta que falta toda la primavera la cifra que se alcance puede ser la mejor en décadas.
> 
> Un saludo


Hola Sergi:

Seguro!! yo creo que será la mejor de la historia, no se si en porcentaje, pero seguro qué si en hm3.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

Desde luego es increible la de borrascas que nos están afectando desde hace unos meses, ahora mismo hace unas 6 horas que aqui está lloviendo, lo bueno es que también lo está haciendo por las cabeceras de los rios Jucar, Tajo y Turia.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Seguirá la alegria por esta zona al menos unas semanas más. :Wink: 

Tal vez en España lleguemos al 80% ??  :EEK!:

----------

